# Warum ich kein Smartphone habe - PCGH-Redaktionskolumne KW32



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Warum ich kein Smartphone habe - PCGH-Redaktionskolumne KW32 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Warum ich kein Smartphone habe - PCGH-Redaktionskolumne KW32


----------



## Gast1111 (14. August 2011)

Ihr habt doch den Lars, der sollte dir das doch alles erklären können?


----------



## christian.pitt (14. August 2011)

so ne zeitscherift wär echt was tolles


----------



## beren2707 (14. August 2011)

Kann den Smartphonehype auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ich nutze seit Jahren ein Siemens S75 und sehe keinerlei Gründe, mir jemals ein Smartphone zu kaufen. Wozu auch? E-Mails abrufen kann ich am Notebook (das reicht dreimal täglich, ehrlich), Social Networks nutze ich nicht, beim Telefonieren ist so ein Smartphoneklotz nur hinderlich und die Kosten sind mit den momentanen nicht zu vergleichen (~30€/p.a.). Darüberhinaus hätte ein Smartphone die zahlreichen Stürze und Wasserlachen niemals überlebt mit den paar Kratzern, die das Gehäuse hat; daher werde ich das gute Stück solange nutzen, bis es nicht mehr geht, erst dann wirds auch wieder durch ein gutes altes Tastenhandy ersetzt.


----------



## Master_of_Desaster (14. August 2011)

Man lebt nur einmal Marco!


----------



## Kasjopaja (14. August 2011)

Master_of_Desaster schrieb:


> Man lebt nur einmal Marco!


 
Was ne Tatsache ist, aber kein Grund.


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (14. August 2011)

also ich finde Smartphones super. Kann jetzt immer auf meine E-Mails zugreifen und auch morgens in der Bahn mal ein paar Sachen erledigen die ich sonst am Rechner machen muss.

Ausserdem steuere ich jetzt noch mein Media Center mit dem Telefon. OK ist ein bisschen teuer das ganze, aber dafür bekommt man ja auch was geboten.


----------



## jojo0077 (14. August 2011)

Ein bisschen günstiger als 700€ kann man das ganze schon gestalten.

Z.B. man kauft ein Omnia 7 für 200€ und ne Internet Flat mit 100MB für 4,90€/Monat bei Simyo. --> 380€ in 3 Jahren

Das Omnia 7 ist echt nen gutes Gerät (1Ghz, 4" AMOLED etc.) und WP7 wird sehr unterschätzt. Es ist sehr intuitiv, extrem schnell und sieht meiner Meinung nach viel besser aus als andere OS. Auch die Idee hinter WP7 bzw. dessen Aufbau finde ich sehr gut. Bei der Funktionsvielfalt/Apps hängt es noch deutlich hinterher aber in ein paar Wochen erscheint Mango und damit werden dann auch alle wichtigen Apps kommen die momentan noch so fehlen.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall jetzt schon (mit der Mango Beta) super zufrieden


----------



## der8auer (14. August 2011)

Bei dem Titel dachte ich im ersten Moment an Stephan der ja bekannterweise ein Fan von Smartphone, Handy und Telefonen ist


----------



## Zsinj (14. August 2011)

Kann Marco meine Gedanken lesen? 
So gehts mir nämlich auch immer. 

So ein Smartie ist ein nettes Spielzeug, für manche wohl auch zuweilen ganz nützlich. Momentan habe ich jedenfalls keinen triftigen Grund mir eins zuzulegen. Nur zum Spaß ist es wirklich zu teuer. Da wäre mit einem Tablett mehr anzufangen.


----------



## sfc (14. August 2011)

Mein Handy ist schon seit Monaten defekt und geht regelmäßig aus. Wollte auch erst ein Smartphone kaufen, aber die sind mir einfach viel zu teuer. Und einen Sturz überleben die Teile auch nicht. Mein Handy ist bestimmt schon an die 100 Mal hingefallen, zweimal sogar mit Wasserschaden. Und jetzt - 3 Jahre Pein später - gibt es erst langsam den Geist auf. Mehrere Freunde von mir hatten jetzt schon ein kaputtes Display am Smartphone wegen Sturzschaden. Die Reparatur ist dann schweineteuer. Ich muss das auch nicht haben, ständig im Zug meine Mails zu lesen und geistlose Statusmeldungen via Facebook abzulassen. Ich lese im Zug lieber ein gutes Buch. Lächerlich finde ich es auch, wenn Leute mir vorheulen, wie arm sie wären. Mit ein bisschen Kosumelektronik weniger ohne die ganzen Knebelverträge hätten die mehr Geld zur Verfügung. Mitlerweile haben ja sogar Hartzler standardmäßig das Smartphone in der Tasche. Ich frage mich, wie die das alles machen.


----------



## |MELVIN| (14. August 2011)

Ich sehe derzeit auch keinen Grund, mir ein Smartphone zuzulegen. Ich schreibe mit meinem mittlerweile 5 Jahre altem Handy (funktioniert nach wie vor tadellos) vielleicht 20 SMS im Monat und telefoniere vielleicht 20 Minuten, macht bei meinem Simyo-Tarif 3,60 € im Monat. Ich verbringe schon zu Hause mehr als genug Zeit im Internet, da muss ich das nicht auch noch unterwegs haben und dafür ein paar Hundert Euro berappen (über ein paar Jahre). Meiner Meinung nach sind Smartphones eine Spielerei, deren Nutzen bei 98% aller User in keinem sinnvollen Verhältnis zu den Kosten steht.


----------



## XmuhX (14. August 2011)

Ich kann dem ganz nachempfinden, und verweigere es ebenso aus den genannten Gründen, mir ein Smartphone zuzulegen.

Es ist noch garnicht so lange her, wo der Release eines solchen Geräts die Welt auf den Kopf gestellt hat, und alle Opfer der Marktforschung wurden indem ihnen eingeredet wird, das man so ein Teil braucht! ...mit mir nicht! Das ganze wurde ja auch noch durch die Volksseuchen, wie Facebook und Twitter kräftig vorangetrieben.
Kosten und Zeitaufwand für ein so nutzloses Spielzeug ziehe ich nicht dem eigentlichen Sinn, einfach nur erreichbar zu sein vor.
Wenn ich die Leute auf offener Straße und in der Bahn auf so ein Teil starren sehe, sogar Paare oder Gruppen von Jugendlichen, frage ich mich echt was als nächstes kommt!

Wer meint auf solch ein Teil angewiesen zu sein, und auf einem Minibildschirm dem Entzug seines HomePC´s entgegen zu wirken, dem ist echt nichtmehr zu helfen!
Dazu gehört auch mein Hasswort No.1 "App"! Ihr seit alle Opfer!  

Ich finde es gut das es auch noch Leute gibt, die mit klarem Verstand gegen den Massenkonsum schwimmen.


----------



## Do Berek (14. August 2011)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Kann den Smartphonehype auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ich nutze seit Jahren ein Siemens S75 und sehe keinerlei Gründe, mir jemals ein Smartphone zu kaufen. Wozu auch? E-Mails abrufen kann ich am Notebook (das reicht dreimal täglich, ehrlich), Social Networks nutze ich nicht, beim Telefonieren ist so ein Smartphoneklotz nur hinderlich und die Kosten sind mit den momentanen nicht zu vergleichen (~30€/p.a.). Darüberhinaus hätte ein Smartphone die zahlreichen Stürze und Wasserlachen niemals überlebt mit den paar Kratzern, die das Gehäuse hat; daher werde ich das gute Stück solange nutzen, bis es nicht mehr geht, erst dann wirds auch wieder durch ein gutes altes Tastenhandy ersetzt.


 


Zsinj schrieb:


> Kann Marco meine Gedanken lesen?
> So gehts mir nämlich auch immer.
> 
> So ein Smartie ist ein nettes Spielzeug, für manche wohl auch zuweilen ganz nützlich. Momentan habe ich jedenfalls keinen triftigen Grund mir eins zuzulegen. Nur zum Spaß ist es wirklich zu teuer.


 

Endlich mal normale Leute....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. August 2011)

Master_of_Desaster schrieb:


> Man lebt nur einmal Marco!


 
Keine Macht den Drogen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## RavenlordX (14. August 2011)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Ich kann dem ganz nachempfinden, und verweigere es ebenso aus den genannten Gründen, mir ein Smartphone zuzulegen.
> 
> Es ist noch garnicht so lange her, wo der Release eines solchen Geräts die Welt auf den Kopf gestellt hat, und alle Opfer der Marktforschung wurden indem ihnen eingeredet wird, das man so ein Teil braucht! ...mit mir nicht! Das ganze wurde ja auch noch durch die Volksseuchen, wie Facebook und Twitter kräftig vorangetrieben.
> Kosten und Zeitaufwand für ein so nutzloses Spielzeug ziehe ich nicht dem eigentlichen Sinn, einfach nur erreichbar zu sein vor.
> ...



Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn! 

Niemand braucht so ein Teil. 

Schließlich soll auch fernab von PC und TV versucht werden, die Menschen weiter an ihren Fäden mit nutzlosen Spielezugzeugen zufrieden zu stellen.

Massenkonsum! - nein danke-


----------



## Parzival (14. August 2011)

Hi,
hab mir erst vor ein paar Tagen ein neues Handy gekauft. Hab natürlich auch lange überlegt. Smartphone mit Navi wäre ziemlich interessant gewesen. Aber einfach zu teuer. Wurde dann wieder ein Sony Ericsson. Gebraucht von einem Kumpel. Sozusagen die Kombi aus Handy, MP3 Player und Digitalkamera (sehr gut)! Reicht mir absolut aus. 
Dazu die Sache auch noch schön kompakt. Wäre mir irgendwie lästig so ein riesen Klotz mit mir rum zuschleppen!


----------



## ReVan1199 (14. August 2011)

RavenlordX schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn!
> 
> Niemand braucht so ein Teil.
> 
> ...


 
Ein Smartphone als Sinnlos abzustepeln verstehe ich nicht.
Man kann damit schon wunderbar arbeiten und gerade bei der Arbeit ist so ein Gerät sehr nutzlich.
Man muss ja kein Vertragshandy nehmen, was mehr als 30€ im Monat kostet....


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (14. August 2011)

_



[...] sind bisher an der mäßigen Qualität der verfügbaren Online- und Print-Medien gescheitert. Ich brauche wahrscheinlich eher eine Art PC Games Hardware, die sich dem Thema annimmt - Technik verständlich erklärt, mit dem Blick aufs Wesentliche und natürlich auch auf das Thema Spiele. Also lieber Chefredakteur und liebe Verlagsleitung, erfüllt mir meinen Wunsch und ich kaufe mir dann auch ein Smartphone.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 
Sign _


----------



## El Sativa (14. August 2011)

alleine wegen der akkulaufzeit wäre es für mich unnütz. ich würde es an meinem trike verwenden, wo ich dann noch nen nabendynamo, ladegerät und nen zusatzakku verbauen müsste. aber da ich mein rad für nen nabendynamo teuer und aufwendig umbauen müsste, wären das kosten incl. smartphone von ca. 1200€. da spare ich lieber nochmal 800€ dazu und klopp mir gleich nen fetten e-motor rein.
außerdem geh ich unterwegs nicht ans telefon, da ich ungestört durch die gegend ballern will.
fazit. 
haben wollen ja, wegen des umbaus fürs fahrrad zu teuer und somit für mich unbrauchbar....zzt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2011)

Nützlich: Möglicherweise, haben muß man es nicht unbedingt. Ich habe so ein Ding auch nicht, und baumele deswegen noch nicht am Baum. Ich bin kein Junkie der immer und überall " On " sein muß, ich vergesse sogar mitunter mit voller Absicht beim weggehen das Handy


----------



## g-13mrnice (14. August 2011)

Hatte mich ebenfalls ne ganze Weile gegen die Anschaffung gesträubt. Bis ich vor nem halben Jahr die Möglichkeit hatte ein HTC Desire S ca 60% günstiger zu bekommen und auch der Flat Tarif dahin hat meine Tarifkosten von ca 6-7€ vorher auf um die 15€ ansteigen lassen, sprich absolut überschaubar. Da ich privat keinen Laptop besitze habe ich das Teil ins Wlan gehängt und möchte es mitlerweile nicht mehr missen. Mails laufen fast nur noch über das Gerät und auch die Navi im Netz mal vom Sofa oder der Koje ist super. Desweiteren machen es sinnvolle Apps wie Skype möglich auch kostenlos zu Telefonieren. Auch der mobile Netzzugang sowie Navigation ist super, mal eben schauen wo ein Restaurant der Wahl ist oder zwischendurch Mails sowie Nachrichten checken macht Spaß. Ich vermute mal das Smartphones das normale Handy aufgrund sinnvoller Erweiterungen irgendwann vom Markt verdrängen, was ich als normalen Lauf der Dinge ansehe. Allerdings erst dann wenn eine verlässliche Akkutechnologie zur Verfügung steht. Bei mir schwangt er zwischen einem Tag und 7 Tagen je nach Nutzung, das ist alles andere als ein Optimum. Ich unterstütze zumindest die Abneigung gegen Apple-Produkte, hier wird eindeutig zu viel Geld für den Namen verlangt. Wenn man aber ein Smartphone neu so für um die 200€ bekommt und auch der Tarif nicht mehr als 20€ kostet, kann man zuschlagen. Aussagen wie, ich mache nicht jeden Konsum mit, ist Bullshit, das ist einfach der normale Lauf der Weiterentwicklung. Nungut, es gab auch mal Leute die verteufelten die ersten Computer und schwörten auf ihre Schreibmaschine 

Die Smartphone Technik steht am Anfang und auch ihr liebe PCGH werden oder besser solltet diese Dinger noch als Vertriebsweg entdecken  Ist einer der am stärksten wachsenden Märkte. Printmedien verlieren mehr und mehr ihren Sinn.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. August 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nützlich: Möglicherweise, haben muß man es nicht unbedingt. Ich habe so ein Ding auch nicht, und baumele deswegen noch nicht am Baum. Ich bin kein Junkie der immer und überall " On " sein muß, ich vergesse sogar mitunter mit voller Absicht beim weggehen das Handy


 
Hehe, das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Ich lasse auch ab und an bewusst das Handy liegen + lautlos. Einfach, um meine Ruhe zu haben. Das stößt oft auf Unverständnis und kurioses Verhalten: Ein paar Freunde rufen dann im Minutentakt an und ich finde dann "5 Anrufe in Abwesenheit" wieder. Eh? Als wenn wiederholtes Anrufen etwas an der Nichterreichbarkeit ändern würde. Das wirkt dann immer superwichtig. 

<- Besitzt ein Handy, das kurz nach der Jahrtausendwende gebaut wurde



g-13mrnice schrieb:


> Die Smartphone Technik steht am Anfang und  auch ihr liebe PCGH werden oder besser solltet diese Dinger noch als  Vertriebsweg entdecken  Ist einer der am stärksten wachsenden  Märkte. Printmedien verlieren mehr und mehr ihren Sinn.


 
Du meinst, die Leute verlieren den Sinn für anfassbare Dinge. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## g-13mrnice (14. August 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hehe, das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Ich lasse auch ab und an bewusst das Handy liegen + lautlos. Einfach, um meine Ruhe zu haben. Das stößt oft auf Unverständnis und kurioses Verhalten: Ein paar Freunde rufen dann im Minutentakt an und ich finde dann "5 Anrufe in Abwesenheit" wieder. Eh? Als wenn wiederholtes Anrufen etwas an der Nichterreichbarkeit ändern würde. Das wirkt dann immer superwichtig.
> 
> <- Besitzt ein Handy, das kurz nach der Jahrtausendwende gebaut wurde
> 
> ...


 

 na ich streichel eure News nur noch über das Touchpad. ^^ Nö aber mal im Ernst, eine Art Abonnement für Netzuser mit Premiumdownloads und werbefrei für nen angemessenen Endgeldbeitrag, warum nicht? Ich bin quasi den ganzen Tag auf eurer Page weil ihr einen klasse Job macht, kann aber nicht sagen wann ich das letzte mal euer Magazin am Kiosk gekauft habe.


----------



## xTc (14. August 2011)

Ich finde es mittlerweile schon schlimm, wenn die Leute zu einem kommen und sagen: "Ich habe dich gerade angerufen aber du bist nicht drangegangen". Gleiches gilt für sonstige Messanger auf dem Handy.
Antwortet man nicht innerhalb einer Minute, meckern die Leute gleich rum. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, auf mein Mail-Postfach möchte ich unterwegs echt nicht mehr verzichten.

Gelobt sei das alte Handy was wirklich nur telefonieren kann...


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2011)

> Jetzt soll ich mindestens 300 Euro für ein ordentliches Smartphone ausgeben? Dazu noch einen Datentarif, der mich im günstigsten Fall 10 Euro im Monat kostet. Auf drei Jahre umgerechnet sind es dann vielleicht um die 700 Euro - eigentlich ganz schön teuer.


Komisch, mein Telefon läuft mit Android 2.3, hat mich 60€ gekostet und fürs mobile Internet zahl ich 5€ im Monat(als Flat, auch wenn natürlich früh gedrosselt wird), alles ohne Vertrag.
Was ich damit sagen will: Sicher muss man kein Smartphone(so nannte man übrigens mein Nokia 7650 schon, der Begriff taugt als Abgrenzung zu alten Telefonen also nur bedingt) haben, aber die an die 1000€ die so mancher meint dafür zahlen zu müssen sind absolut übertrieben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. August 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> <- Besitzt ein Handy, das kurz nach der Jahrtausendwende gebaut wurde


 
<-- besitzt seit 8 Jahren kein Handy (oder gar Smartphone) mehr da er sein altes gegen ein altes Auto getauscht hatte und nie wieder eins brauchte - und lebt in himmlischer Ruhe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich finde es mittlerweile schon schlimm, wenn die Leute zu einem kommen und sagen: "Ich habe dich gerade angerufen aber du bist nicht drangegangen". Gleiches gilt für sonstige Messanger auf dem Handy.
> Antwortet man nicht innerhalb einer Minute, meckern die Leute gleich rum. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, auf mein Mail-Postfach möchte ich unterwegs echt nicht mehr verzichten.
> 
> Gelobt sei das alte Handy was wirklich nur telefonieren kann...


Genauso schlimm ist es wenn man nicht nach dem 3. Klingeln dran geht. Man hat das Ding wohl permanent am Ohr oder in der Hand.


----------



## derzool (14. August 2011)

Lieber Redakteur, ich könnte dir jetzt was von WP7, 700€, Internet Flat 100MB, 1Ghz oder Apps erzählen. Alles Schwachsinn. Das Killerfeature ist, dass du mit dem Teil auf Toilette zocken, Zeitung lesen oder messagen kannst. Frag deine Freunde, die werden dir das bestätigen.


----------



## Laggy.NET (14. August 2011)

Ich finde, jeder, der nen PC nutzt, wird auch ein Smartphone nutzen. Und ich muss sagen, mittlerweile nutze ich mein Smartphone für mehr dinge, als meinen PC, weil vieles einfacher und schneller geht bzw einige dinge funktionieren am pc überhaupt nicht.

Der Grundgedanke, den Smarphone"muffel" haben ist IMHO etwas altbacken, wenn man das so sagen will. Z.B. E-Mails checken. Ja, man überprüft sie manuell am PC, zu bestimmten Zeiten. Beim Smartphone wird aber wohl niemand seine E-Mails prüfen, indem er drei mal am Tag die E-Mail app öffnet. Nein, man bekommt ne PushNachricht bzw. Meldung, dass ne neue E-Mail eingegangen ist, und die wird dann auch direkt angezeigt. Alternativ einfach nur ein Icon das anzeigt, wie viele E-Mails ungelesen sind.

Sowas ist einfach viel praktischer, als manuell zu prüfen, vielleicht prüft man dann auch etliche male zu oft bzw. umsonst, da keine neuen Nachrichten. Zudem kann man quasi in Echtzeit auf E-Mail reagieren, und somit verliert die E-Mail auch auf gewisse weise den Gedanken einer langsamen Briefnachricht, sondern wird zu nem schnellen kommunikationsmittel.

Im übertragenen Sinne zieht sich das durch sämtliche dinge, die man mit nem Smartphone macht. Es funktioniert besser.

Bei mir ist der Grundgedanke eines Smartphones eben eine elektronische Erweiterung meines selbst. Quasi MEINE digitalschnittstelle, die absolut IMMER dabei ist.

Ich kann mir Notizen an reale Orte hängen, ich kann meine GPS position markieren, um anderen zu zeigen, wo ich gerade bin, ich kann über facebook mit zig kontakten kommunizieren, gruppenchats etc. (sowas ist einfach nur genial, wenn man z.B. auf nem größeren Fest ist, und mit unterschiedlichen Gruppen unterwegs ist.) Neben dem realen "Netz" durch Gespräche entsteht einfach so nebenbei ein virtuelles netz am selben Ort, das unabhängig von der Position der Menschen funktioniert.

Ich kann Fotos Videos und andere Dateien austauschen, ich kann schnell mal nen Song indentifizieren, mir sämtliche Infos über ein Produkt in nem Laden anzeigen lassen (barcoo), mit google Suche und Wikipedia und youtoube kann ich mir nahezu jede Information und jedes Wissen, das ich gerade brauche aneigenen. (man muss ne Krawatte neu binden, weis z.B. nicht auswendig, weis geht, youtube tutorial, nachmachen, fertig).
Dann natürlich Cloud computing. (und nein, das ist keine Online Festplatte)
Navigation.
Wecker.
Video, Foto und musik live an die Anlage oder den TV streamen.
Den PC oder TV fernbedienen.
Ersatz für TV-Zeitschrift, Zeitung, Magazine und Bücher.

Abgesehend davon gibts ja auch noch etliche Standardanwedungen wie Notizen und Kalender, die Sich über die Cloud syncen,Wissenschaftlicher Taschenrechner, Einheiten Umrechner, die Telefonfunktion, den Internet Browser, Video und Musik player, Fotoalbum, Stundengenaue Wettervorhersage und regenradar, Foto und Videobearbearbeitung, Filemanager etc.

Zudem kombiniert sich das ja alles.
Ich könnte stundenlang weiter machen...
Es ist einfach unglaublich, wie mächtig und nützlich ein Smartphone ist. 


Der Gedanke, einzelne Leute anzurufen oder mal ne SMS/E-Mail zu schreiben sei der Hauptgrund sich so ein Gerät zu kaufen ist einfach extrem veraltet.
Klar, früher gabs auch Apps, um diese und jene Spielerei zu machen (java anwendungen), mittlerweile ist die Umsetzung aber sowas von hochwertig und genial, dass das in keinster weise irgendwie Spielereien sind, sondern eben richtig mächtige tools.

Und ja, man kann es auch einfach ausschalten....

Und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, in aller spätestens 2 Jahren würde ich sagen, dass ich keinen PC mehr brauchen würde. Wäre da nicht die Sache mit den PC Spielen...


----------



## Eckism (14. August 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> <-- besitzt seit 8 Jahren kein Handy (oder gar Smartphone) mehr da er sein altes gegen ein altes Auto getauscht hatte und nie wieder eins brauchte - und lebt in himmlischer Ruhe



Und ich hab gedacht, ich bin nen merkwürdiger Typ, weil ich mein Handy abgeschafft hab....

Wo man hinguckt, streichelt irgendjemand sein Smartphone.....wäre mir persönlich zu blöd.


----------



## Russel Grow (14. August 2011)

Also ich befinde "Luxus" nicht als Sachen die man besitzt, nein, ich definiere das an etwas ganz anderem. Für mich ist wahrer Luxus, einfach mal dazu liegen und NICHTS zutun. Ja, das ist gerade in der heutigen -hektischen- Zeit echter Luxus. Einfach mal die Seele "baumeln" lassen. Ich für meinen Teil hab mir jetzt vor kurzem ein neues Auto gekauft. Ja, toll nicht? Ne, toll ist einfach mal in RUHE, ohne irgendwas im Hintergrund laufen zu haben (das heist auch: HANDY AUS) rumlungern. NICHTS TUN. Da freue ich mich mehr drünber als zB. mit nem 700€ Handy rumzufuchteln oder im neuen Wagen zu fahren. Wirklich. Solltet ihr villt. auch mal testen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. August 2011)

Kann ich gut verstehen !!

Ich selbe habe zwar auch eine Smartphone wenn auch eine Alter (5800xm). Die teile lohnen sich echt nur wenn man auch eine Internetflat für die Teile hat. Ich selbst nutze es ja nur zum Musik hören und doodlejump Spielen(Das spiel macht süchtig). Und für was brauche ich immer Online ? nur um noch abhängiger von der ganzen Online Welt zu sein ? Nicht wirklich !


----------



## |MELVIN| (14. August 2011)

@Laggy.NET

Du hast da ja viele tolle Sachen aufgezählt, für die man ein Smartphone so gebrauchen kann. Aber wenn ich ehrlich sein soll ist da wirklich *GAR NICHTS* dabei, was mich auch nur ansatzweise reizen würde oder sogar einen nennenswerten Nutzen für mich hätte. Für diese Spielereien auch noch Geld ausgeben? Für mich persönlich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar. Ich kriege mein Leben auch noch mit herkömmlichen Telefonaten und/oder SMS auf die Reihe, und mal abends am PC ein Stunde das Internet abklappern reicht mir auch.


----------



## Laggy.NET (14. August 2011)

Nun, entweder ist man Technik begeistert oder eben nicht. Und ich bin es nunmal. (Wobei - viele bekannte sind es nicht, und möchten das Smartphone auch nicht mehr missen - ok, egal)

Klar, kann man ohne auch leben, kein Problem, wäre absurd, wenn nicht. Man kann auch ohne Auto leben, nur macht es mit deutlich mehr Spaß. Ich möchts nicht mehr missen. 

Ich denke mir, "was dir alles entgeht". Nun werde ich schweigen und genießen.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (14. August 2011)

Ich kann die Person auch verstehen ^^ 
Für mich machten all die Jahre Handys/Smarphones auch keinen sinn. Einzige was bis Herbst letzten Jahres Besass ist ein Pocketweb wegen ICQ und News lesen.
Nachdem das teil defekt war habe ich mir was anderes und landete bei einen HTC Wildfire und muss mittlerweile sagen das ich darauf am ende doch verzichten kann.
Das einzige was nehmlich an den Gerät nutze ist ICQ wenn die Zeit habe und mal ebend die News von hier zu Lesen und Music hören. ganz ganz selten mal SMS schreiben und Mails Lesen was auch zuhause könnte. Und dafür blättert man nun Monatlich gut 30 Euro hin für etwas was man im grunde nicht braucht.


----------



## |MELVIN| (14. August 2011)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Nun, entweder ist man Technik begeistert oder eben nicht. Und ich bin es nunmal.


 
Ich bin ebenfalls absolut technikbegeistert, aber das macht ein Smartphone bzw. dessen Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältnis für mich nicht sinnvoller.


----------



## Laggy.NET (14. August 2011)

Seit wann achtet jemand, der sich für Technik stark interessiert schon großartig auf die Kosten. Ein Gamer gibt oft auch nen 100er mehr für die neue Grafikkarte aus, obwohl sie nur 30% mehr Leistung als die günstigere hat aus. Da leistet man sich gerne mal das ein oder andere. Alleine schon, um meistens mit max details zu spielen, obwohl man die Qualität um zig stufen zurückdrehen könnte, und dann auch mit der 50€ Grafikkarte spielen könnte.

Klar, zu teuer sollte es natürlich auch nicht sein, aber mir ist das die 40€ monatlich + 200€ fürs Gerät absolut wert, wenn ich bedenke, was für nen unglaublichen Nutzen ich daraus ziehen kann. Und ich kann wirklich nicht von mir behaupten, dass ich großartig mit Geld umherwerfen könnte. Der reelle Wert eines solchen Gerätes ist für mich aber nunmal enorm, daher ist der Preis für mich absolut gerechtfertigt, wenn nicht sogar noch relativ günstig.

Man muss die Dinge einfach mal ausprobieren und sich drauf einlassen, und ERST dann ne Meinung darüber bilden. Wenn ich von vornherein sage, brauch ich nicht, nutze ich nicht, bzw habe ich nie genutzt kann man auch nicht beurteilen, welchen Mehrwert mir dies und jene Funktionen bringen sollen.

Man könnte sich genauso die Frage stellen, für was man denn nen PC braucht... es gibt bücher, es gibt telefon, und es gibt die Welt vor der Haustüre... PC? hab ich nie genutzt, hab ich nie gebraucht, warum sollte ich sowas brauchen, bin bisher auch ohne zurechtgekommen.


----------



## Floppy90 (14. August 2011)

Marco Albert schrieb:
			
		

> (...) _sind bisher an der mäßigen Qualität der verfügbaren Online- und Print-Medien gescheitert._



Auf COMPUTER BILD.de und /oder dem gedruckten Pendant gibt es das „ultimative“ Wissen zu und über Smartphones!

Gleich hinklicken!



Floppy90


----------



## |MELVIN| (14. August 2011)

@Laggy.NET

Eine teure Grafikkarte behalte ich in der Regel etwa 2 Jahre, sprich bei 100 € Mehrkosten verglichen mit einer günstigeren Karte wären das gut 4 € im Monat. Und 4 € im Monat ist es mir als leidenschaftlichem PC-Spieler wert, in den Spielen durch eine höhere Detailstufen mehr Atmosphäre und eine ansehnlichere Grafik zu haben. Wenn ich mich aber wie du schreibst für ein Smartphone für 200 € plus 40 € monatliche Kosten entscheide, wären das verglichen mit meinem derzeitigen Handy über einem Zeitraum von 2 Jahren Mehrkosten von knapp 40 € (!) monatlich, also kein Vergleich zu den Mehrkosten die mir die teurere Grafikkarte verursacht. Und das für weit weniger Nutzen (für mich persönlich).


----------



## GoldenMic (14. August 2011)

Was hat der Prozessor in dem Artikel zu suchen? Undercover Werbung?


----------



## Laggy.NET (14. August 2011)

@|MELVIN| 

Ok, das akzeptiere ich gerne, was ich aber insgesamt aussagen wollte, war dass ich jedem, der sagt, er braucht sowas nicht, ohne es ausgiebig getestet zu haben ans Herz lege, sich Smartphones mal wirklich genauer anzusehen, wenn man nen Funken technikinteresse mitbringt. Zumindest ein paar ausführliche Youtube Videos.

Ich muss schon zugeben, dass es sicherlich nicht leicht nachzuvollziehen ist, wofür man den ganzen Krempel denn braucht, aber ich befasse mich eben grundsätzlich ausgiebig mit dingen, die offensichtlich so erfolgreich sind. Muss ja irgendwas dahinterstecken. Und oft findet man eben den Grund, und lernt diese dinge dann plötzlich zu schätzen (was ja nicht heist, dass man sich sofort sowas zulegen muss), und wenn nicht, hat man wenigstens ne fundierte Meinung...

Allgemein ein bisschen mehr neugier würde meiner Meinung nach dem ein oder anderen schon gut tun.
Also ich hab spaß daran, neue Technik sachen auszuprobieren.

Aber es kommt eben so rüber, als wären viel gar nicht interessiert und es kommt immer wieder die Frage, "warum sollte ich, wenn ich das alte habe", anstatt zu sagen, "genau das und das finde ich schlecht", und "brauch ich nicht, weil", "das ist gut, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein" etc.

Das finde ich eben schade.

EDIT: Hinzufügen möcht ich noch, dass mich erst das iPhone 4 richtig begeistern konnte, das 3G, welches ich vorher schonmal testen konnte war allein schon wegen der relativ niedrigen Auflösung nicht so hochwertig und fesselnd für mich (ja, für mich macht das komischerweise nen riesen Unterschied). Android wurde auch erst mit der aktuellen Generation gut. Daher muss ich schon sagen, dass die aktuellen Geräte dem ganzen ein vollkommen anderes Qualitätsniveau geben, als die älteren Geräte.

Ach nochwas, bis vor ein paar Wochen hatte ein Informatiker unserer Fima auch noch kein Smartphone, bis er sich durchgerungen hat, sich ein zuzulegen. Zitat: "Geil" und "absolut krank, was man damit alles anstellen kann" ...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. August 2011)

Naja, momentan haben wir ja 'ne Art Sommerloch, einen techn. Vergleich von Smartphones könnte man doch in eine der kommenden PCGH Print-Ausgaben reinquetschen, oder?! Grade als Presse müsstet ihr billiger an Testmuster rankommen .... aber davon mal ganz ab:


Smartphone, ja oder nein? Schwierig, ich persönlich möchte es nicht mehr missen, bis zum iPhone (3GS/32G) war ich auch der festen Überzeugung: Mein Uralt-Nokia reicht zum quasseln und simsen, mehr muss das Ding nicht können, ausserdem ist es so unverwüstlich wie Krupp-Stahl und hat schon dutzende Stürze überlebt, da brauche ich doch kein schweineteures Gadget dass ich beim ersten mal Runterfallen kaputt bekomme. Das lag damals zum Teil aber auch an der Unbenutzbarkeit der damals erhältlichen Geräte in Bezug auf die Qualität der Mobil-Browser ... aufgrund der simplen Bedienbarkeit und der Tatsache dass ein vollwertiger iPod mit ausreichend Speicher drin eingebaut war hab ich mir dann ein iPhone gönnen lassen (war ein Geschenk, mitsamt Vertrag), sodass das finanzielle Risiko erst mal wegfiel ... einmal in Benutzung gewöhnt man sich dann aber erstaunlich schnell an die Tatsache dass man von quasi überall Zugriff auf seine Lieblingswebseiten hat (u.a. PCGH.de, zwincker ) und E-Mails via Push-Notification einen direkt erreichen, sobald diese im Postfach landen. Nach einer anfänglichen Sturm und Drang Phase, während der ich mich im App-Store ausgetobt habe, hat man auch schnell seine bevorzugten Programme auserkoren die man so dann durchaus auch täglich nutzt, bei mir ists aber primär Standard-Kram, die iPod-Funktion (samt permanentem Zugriff auf iTunes <3) sowie halt das mobile Surfen, missen möchte ich es inzwischen nicht mehr. 

Tatsächlich fühle ich mich inzwischen ohne Smartphone auf offener Strasse irgendwie vom Netz abgeschnitten, daher habe ich den Klingelkasten immer dabei, auch weil es dann doch die ein oder andere verdammt nützliche App(likation) gibt die sich als ziemlich nützlich erweist wenn man sie eh immer dabei hat im Telefon, sei es das Navi, Dienste wie Auskunft über den Öff. Nahverkehr etc., unterm Strich ist dieses doch recht teure Spielzeug dann doch irgendwo nützlich, und einmal angefixt will man es einfach überall dabei haben. Jetzt, wo meine Vertragsverlängerung bei den Telekomikern längst überfällig ist warte ich sehnsüchtig darauf dass Apple sich endlich mal erbarmt und sein neues Gerät für dieses Jahr vorstellt, sodass ich entscheiden kann welches mein nächstes (dann selbst bezahltes) Gerät werden wird, das Galaxy S2 das Schwesterherz seit 'ner knappen Woche im Einsatz hat sieht auch verdammt geil aus .... die Kosten .. naja, als Nerd ist man es eh gewohnt ein hohes Budget für Elektronik zu haben.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. August 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was hat der Prozessor in dem Artikel zu suchen? Undercover Werbung?


Für alle, die Apple und Intel hassen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. August 2011)

Ich hätt jetzt eher vermutet PCGH.de ist auch auf den Quoten-Trip mit aufgesprungen.


----------



## GoldenMic (14. August 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Für alle, die Apple und Intel hassen


 
Seid ihr nen gallisches Dorf?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. August 2011)

Das Bild war einfach über vom 980er-Review und das erste, was mir bei Smartphone in den Sinn kam (ist mein Legend).


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. August 2011)

Wer für rund 5 Euro im Monat telefoniert ist weder ein "Smartphone-Kunde", noch macht ein Mobiltelefon überhaupt einen all zu großen Sinn.
Für alle die es geschäftlich nutzen oder grundsätzlich viel unterwegs sind sieht es anders aus.
Ich persönlich würde auf mein Smartphone nicht verzichten wollen, was aber schlicht und ergreifend daran liegt, dass ich als selbstständiger EDV Dienstleister so selten in meinem Büro bin, dass ich diesen Kommunikationsweg benötige. Und in meiner Branche ist noch niemand an 50 bis 100 Euro Kommunikationskosten im Monat gestorben  .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. August 2011)

Also ich hab mir vor etwas einen Monat das Samsung Wave gekauft und es war mein erstes Smartfone!
Erst wenn man eins hat weiß man was man vorher vermisst hat, ist genauso wie mit einem PC denke ich.
Wer noch nie eins hatte uns sich eins kauft sollte sich klar machen das es dann ohne nicht mehr geht, ist also eine Entscheidung die man nur einmal im Leben trifft!


----------



## drakenbacken (14. August 2011)

Mir gehts ähnlich, wie dem Autor des Artikels. Natürlich sind mit den smarten Briketts interessante Spielchen möglich. Doch nichts davon ist es mir wert, mich überhaupt mit der fummeligen Technik auseinander zu setzen, geschweige denn, Geld dafür auszugeben. Mit meinen 15€-Vorbezahl-Karten komm ich über 3-5 Monate, auch deshalb, weil ich die durch Handy & Co. verursachte ständige Erreichbarkeit eher als Fluch empfinde. 

Mit meinem SE 350Wi sind schon viele Sachen möglich, von denen ich nach anfänglicher Euphorie noch die Telefon- und die SMS-Funktion nutze. Trotzdem behalt ich es, denn es ist, anders als all die "riesengroßen" LCD-Monster, leicht und bequem zu tragen. Und ich stehe auch nicht auf Beulenbildung in meiner Hose, nur um meine Potenz, äh, meinen In-Faktor zu beweisen 

Kleine Ergänzung: Meine Frau hat seit einem Jahr ein Samsung Wave. Hab viel damit rumgespielt und bin - leider - auch noch erste Anlaufstelle bei allen (bedienungs-) technischen Fragen. Je mehr ich das Teil in der hand habe, desto genauer weiß ich, daß ich kein Smartphone brauche...


----------



## Jarafi (14. August 2011)

Ich möchte mit meinem handy telefoneiren und SMS schreiben, mehr brauch ich net und empfinde ich als lästig.

Wofür gibt es Kamera für schöne Fotos und PCs für Internet, viel besser als die kleinen Tasten.

Und mit Touchscreens kann man mich auch jagen.


----------



## turbosnake (14. August 2011)

Der  Vorteil von Smartphones ist das sie viele Funktionen zB Mp3-player, Notizen/Kalender, Wecker, (untaugliche) Kamera und man kann auch mit ihnen Spielen, vereinen (können). Man brauch also weniger Geräte und hat mehr Platz.


----------



## |MELVIN| (14. August 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Der  Vorteil von Smartphones ist das sie viele Funktionen zB Mp3-player, Notizen/Kalender, Wecker, (untaugliche) Kamera und man kann auch mit ihnen Spielen, vereinen (können). Man brauch also weniger Geräte und hat mehr Platz.


 

Jetzt wirds aber wirklich lächerlich. MP3-Player, Kalenderfunktion, Wecker und Kamera hat auch mein knapp 5 Jahre altes Standard-Handy, wer sich dafür ein Smartphone kauft hat sie nicht mehr alle.


----------



## Dark-Blood (14. August 2011)

|MELVIN| schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds aber wirklich lächerlich. MP3-Player, Kalenderfunktion, Wecker und Kamera hat auch mein knapp 5 Jahre altes Standard-Handy, wer sich dafür ein Smartphone kauft hat sie nicht mehr alle.


 
Warum gibts hier keinen gefällt mir Button? 

Hab zwar auch n Smartphone, aber es ist und bleibt einfach ne Spielerei


----------



## Conqi (14. August 2011)

Meine Mutter hat ne Vertrag und hat dabei 3! LG Smartphones (naja KP500, also die absolute Unterklasse, aber naja) bekommen. Der einzige echte Vorteil gegenüber meinem alten Handy ist der Touchscreen, find ich viel simpler als olles Tastengedrücke. Ich schreib mit dem Ding aber auch nur alle Jubeljahre mal ne SMS oder tätige ganz selten mal nen Anruf. Meistens wird nur im Bus Musik gehört.


----------



## MetallSimon (14. August 2011)

Da ich nicht sooo viel Geld habe, ist mein LG Viewty(allerdings auchschon etwas älter) eine gute 3in1 Lösung. Handy, Kamera und MP3 Player in einem und das für knapp 100€. Ist jetzt kein Android Gerät oder sowas, aber mir reichts. Internetflat hab ich auch, aber die musste auch dementsprechend Preiswert sein-> Kostenlos(netzclub FTW). Preiswerte Android Geräte gibts ja mitlerweile auchschon.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. August 2011)

|MELVIN| schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds aber wirklich lächerlich. MP3-Player, Kalenderfunktion, Wecker und Kamera hat auch mein knapp 5 Jahre altes Standard-Handy, wer sich dafür ein Smartphone kauft hat sie nicht mehr alle.


 
Das ist eine ein wenig engstirnig Betrachtung. Es gibt genug Leute die auch den Zugriff auf Mails, Kalender, Kontakte in Echtzeit mit dem Bestand im Büro brauchen. Dafür ist ein Smartphone das Non plus Ultra. Wer es nicht braucht oder so armselig ist, dass ein Gegenstand für ein paar Euro schon zum Statussymbol genügt, dem kann man auch nicht mehr helfen.


----------



## Daniel_M (14. August 2011)

Zuerst sollte man unterschieden: Ein Smarthphone ist nicht gleich ein iPhone mit der üblichen 40-Euro-Telekom-Flat.

Man bekommt bereits für weniger als 250 Euro ein gutes (Android)-Smartphone, für 15 bis 20 Euro im Monat sind 500-MByte-Flat und SMS sowie Telefonminuten drin - sofern man es nicht übertreibt. Oder man holt sich ein Smartphone mit Vertrag für einen Euro und zahlt dafür eben knapp 30 Euro im Monat.

Ein guts Beispiel: Unser fleißiger Praktikant behauptet: "Ich hasse Smartphones." Nun wollte ich ergründen warum - nach wenigen Minuten, in denen wir nur gemeinsam versuchten, die Arbeits-E-Mails auf seinem Nokia-Telefon mit Symbian einzurichten, wußte ich auch warum... Natürlich gibt es schlechte Smartphones - und auch sehr teure mit Obstlogo drauf. Deswegen alle Smartphones zu verurteilen wäre aber so, als würde man behaupten: "Ich hasse PCs", weil man sich (überspitzt dargestellt) im Mediamarkt einen Singlecore-Atom mit Windows Vista hat andrehen lassen. 

Um das alte Argument aufzugreifen: Natürlich "braucht" niemand ein  Smartphone - aber genausowenig "braucht" man doch privat auch den PC.  Dennoch erleichtert er einem die Organisation und macht Spaß - das  gleiche gilt für ein Smartphone. Ich möchte auch niemanden überreden  sich sofort ein Smartphone zu kaufen. 

Meine Theorie: Wenn man einem PC-Begeisterten ein gutes Smartphone samt richtigem Tarif zeigt, wird der begeistert sein (das gilt auch für meinen Kollegen Marco. ).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2011)

Klar kann man jeden dazu überreden. Für mich macht es keinen Sinn, die Arbeitsumgebung paßt nicht. Staub usw sind Gift, und hören tue ich es quasi auch kaum ( sogar Vib. Alarm versagt ). Also bleibt es bei dem Standardknochen


----------



## KrHome (14. August 2011)

|MELVIN| schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds aber wirklich lächerlich. MP3-Player, Kalenderfunktion, Wecker und Kamera hat auch mein knapp 5 Jahre altes Standard-Handy, wer sich dafür ein Smartphone kauft hat sie nicht mehr alle.


Ich glaube nicht, dass die Bedienung deines 5 Jahre alten Handys ansatzweise so ergonomisch, wie die eines aktuellen Android/iOS Smartphones ist. Weiterhin ist die Qualität der von dir genannten Funktionen heute 3 Generationen weiter als vor 5 Jahren - gerade was Soundchip und Kamera angeht.

Aus der Hardware kann man beim Smartphone durch Drittsoftware noch mehr rausholen. PowerAMP ist für mich zum unterwegs Musikhören inzwischen ein Muss und alleine dafür hat sich das Android Handy (Preis unter 200 Euro) für mich gelohnt.


----------



## Nobbis (14. August 2011)

Mir sind Akkulaufzeit, Robustheit, GPRS, Startzeit, Tasten fürs Blindschreiben und Leuchte wichtig .....


----------



## chrisfreakxxx (14. August 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Bedienung deines 5 Jahre alten Handys ansatzweise so ergonomisch, wie die eines aktuellen Android/iOS Smartphones ist. Weiterhin ist die Qualität der von dir genannten Funktionen heute 3 Generationen weiter als vor 5 Jahren - gerade was Soundchip und Kamera angeht.
> 
> Aus der Hardware kann man beim Smartphone durch Drittsoftware noch mehr rausholen. PowerAMP ist für mich zum unterwegs Musikhören inzwischen ein Muss und alleine dafür hat sich das Android Handy (Preis unter 200 Euro) für mich gelohnt.


 
Musik: dafür tut's auch ein 0815 MP3 Player. 
Foddos/Cam: (fast) jede "Billig"-Diggicam schießt bessere Bilder als nen Smartphone.
Wenn´s drum geht, dass man telefonieren will, brauchts kein Smartphone


----------



## Schlingel (14. August 2011)

Ich für mein Teil brauche auch kein Smartphone und ich werde mir auch keins kaufen.Mein Handy war bis vor ein paar Wochen ein Nokia 1600 was aber nach 7 Jahren kaputt gegangen ist.Jetzt hab ich ein Nokia C2 und ich hoffe das es die nächsten Jahre halten wird.

mfg


----------



## BikeRider (14. August 2011)

Ich besitze auch kein Smartphone.
Warum nicht ?
Weil ich für mich bisher noch keinen Grund oder Nutzen gefunden habe
der mir einen Grund gibt, mir ein Smartphone zuzulegen. 
Zum telefonieren und gelegentlichen SMS schreiben, reicht mein einfaches Mobiltelefon vollkommen aus.


----------



## evolution (14. August 2011)

Also für mich persönlich hat ein Smartphone schon seinen Nutzen. Klar, alles was ich damit mache, MUSS ich nicht machen. Trotzdem erleichterte es manche Situationen ungemein.Nur mal so vorweg. Hab via Smartphone noch nie was im facebook etc gemacht.
Nutze es hauptsächlich als Navi im Auto, Google Maps im Ausland (zu Fuß), Youtube für unterwegs, diverse News lesen

Zu den HartzIV Leuten:
wieso sollen die sich nicht einen Tarif um 30€ im Monat leisten können (Smartphone ist ja oftmals gratis)? Die bekommen ja auch monatlich Geld. Warum also immer an HartzIV Leuten herumhacken? 
Wenn man sein Leben lang nur spart und sich nix kauft, hat man auch nix vom Leben gehabt. 

Aber egal, die einen "brauchen" ein Smartphone, die anderen nicht, andere haben Angst sich zu blamieren weil sie mit Touch nicht umgehen können usw. Aber ein Smartphone gleich an den Pranger zu stellen ist doch sehr gewagt ...


----------



## violinista7000 (14. August 2011)

Naja, ihr berichtet immer mehr vom Smartphones, besonders vom iPhone. Eventuell könntet ihr PCGH in diesen Bereich erweirtern. Ich würde das sehr gerne haben.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. August 2011)

Ich hatte auch jahrelang kein Smartphone, da ich idR nur telefoniere und mal SMS schicke - alles andere brauch(t)e ich unterwegs nicht. Schnappschüsse konnte ich mit meinem Nokia machen oder die Kompakte mitnehmen, für Musik habe ich bis heute einen iPod (den Akku des Handys mit blecherner Musik zu leeren ist für mich völlig sinnbefreit). Dann ging das Nokia defekt und ich sagte mir, dann kannst auch gleich ein Smartphone kaufen. idR wird damit auch nur telefoniert und SMS geschickt, aber vor allem auf Messen (Gamescom!) oder wenn man mal in unbekannten Gegenden ist, eine feine Sache. Auch flott mal was bei Wiki nachschlagen, ist praktisch. Bei einem Smartphone ist es wie bei vielem Anderen auch: Man braucht es nicht zwingend, hat man es aber einmal, will man es nicht mehr missen.


----------



## borni (14. August 2011)

Ich möchte mein Iphone nicht mehr missen. Sicher ist es nichts was man zum leben braucht. Aber es ist schon sehr komfortabel, seine Mails uns Angelegenheiten von überall regeln zu können.

...ein kurzes Foto gemacht und gleich per Mail verschickt, feine Sache, gerade auf arbeit
...oder ein Schnappschuss am Wochenendurlaub und Bilder gleich zuhause auf die NAS hoch laden
...und dann unterwegs Freunden zeigen was man so tolles erlebt hat und die Bilder von der NAS wieder abrufen
...Wenn der Hund gerade wieder irgendwo sein 5 Min. hat, mal schnell ein HD-Video von gemacht
...Dank der Lotto App, immer Mittwochs und Samstags die Info ob und wie viel man gewonnen hat (meist nichts^^)
...zuhause auf der Couch beim TV schauen schnell mal was googlen ohne den Laptop starten zu müssen
...auf Achse eine Streitfrage mit den Kumpels? Schnell mal Google fragen
...Musik unterwegs kann jedes Handy??? mit dem Smartphone guck ich Musikvideos... oder die Tagesschau...
...Im Auto ein guter Navi Ersatz
...Und wenn man lange Weile hat im Zug, findet sich immer was unterhaltsames

Wie gesagt, man brauch es nicht, aber wenn man eines hat, kann man es schon recht gut nutzen.
Das beste ist, meines ist sogar noch ein Firmentelefon und kosten mich keinen Cent.
Ich weiß nicht ob ich mir Privat eins geholt hätte, aber ich verstehe nicht wie manche solche Anti-Smartphone Parolen schwingen können.
Ich ziehe ja auch nicht über Leute her die keins haben...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2011)

Für mich als Handwerker für die Arbeit ist es eher Sinnfrei, auch bekomme ich meist die Anrufe nicht mit. Von daher reicht mir halt der einfache Knochen. Ausserdem muss ich persönlich nicht 24 / 7 auf die Welt Zugriff haben. Klar ein Reiz wäre da, ich werde aber es dabei belassen


----------



## RiZaR (15. August 2011)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Ich finde, jeder, der nen PC nutzt, wird auch ein Smartphone nutzen.



Dann ist das, was du "findest", offensichtlich nicht korrekt und muss sich der unverrückbaren Wirklichkeit beugen, dass NICHT jeder PC-Nutzer auch ein Smartphone nutzt. Ich führe ein PC-Kundendienstunternehmen und habe tagtäglich mit vielen Kunden und deren Benutzerverhaltensweisen zu tun --> und lass dir gesagt sein: die Quote an meinen Kunden jeder Alters- und Zielgruppe, die neben dem PC ein Smartphone nutzt, ist bei Weitem nicht 100% und bei Weitem nicht so viel, wie du das hier so tollkühn in den Raum stellst. Auch ich selbst benutze kein derartiges Gerät. Die Gründe hierfür wirst du im Laufe meines nachfolgenden Statements hoffentlich erkennen.



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Der Grundgedanke, den Smarphone"muffel" haben ist IMHO etwas altbacken, wenn man das so sagen will. Z.B. E-Mails checken. Ja, man überprüft sie manuell am PC, zu bestimmten Zeiten. Beim Smartphone wird aber wohl niemand seine E-Mails prüfen, indem er drei mal am Tag die E-Mail app öffnet. Nein, man bekommt ne PushNachricht bzw. Meldung, dass ne neue E-Mail eingegangen ist, und die wird dann auch direkt angezeigt. Alternativ einfach nur ein Icon das anzeigt, wie viele E-Mails ungelesen sind.


 

  Es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die am PC eine manuelle E-Mail Prüfung durchführen. Aber ich muss deiner totalen Pauschalisierung hier etwas entgegenwirken, denn diese Methode wird meinen Beobachtungen nach lange nicht von allen so genutzt.  Kann es sein, dass du von dir auf Andere schließt?
  Mit einem Smartphone hat man natürlich das von dir angesprochene, sofortige und dynamische E-Mail-System. Das beinhaltet aber interessante Nebeneffekte. Du bist nicht selbstbestimmt, wann du Nachrichten empfängst. Du bekommst sie einfach, sofort und ohne Nachfrage. Du hast keinen Einfluss darauf. Du nimmst eine ausschließlich passive Rolle ein und wartest, bis dir deine Maschine das Denken und Handeln abnimmt. Du musst nicht agieren, nur reagieren. Du hast in der Phase keinen Output, nur Input. DU SELBST entscheidest nicht, ob du Nachrichten haben willst. Es wird einfach über deinen Kopf hinweg entschieden. Dein Wille ist hierbei nicht von Bedeutung. Dein Wille kommt hier gar nicht mehr zur Geltung, auf Dauer kann der entsprechende Teil im Gehirn verkümmern. Solche Phänomene hat der renommierte Hirnforscher Manfred Spitzer bereits nachgewiesen.



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Zudem kann man quasi in Echtzeit auf E-Mail reagieren, und somit verliert die E-Mail auch auf gewisse weise den Gedanken einer langsamen Briefnachricht, sondern wird zu nem schnellen kommunikationsmittel.


  Das ist soweit richtig. Der Echtzeitfaktor ist bei der Smartphone-Methode zweifelsfrei gegeben. Aber eine klassische E-Mail hat den gewissen „Reiz des Unbekannten“. Du weißt als „Manueller“ E-Mail Nutzer einfach nicht, wann sie tatsächlich eintrifft. Das hat weniger mit Romantik, als viel mehr mit dem Grundgedanken des Begriffes „Geduld“ zu tun. Geduld zu lernen, sich in Geduld zu üben, sie zu vertiefen und mit in sein Leben zu integrieren ist ein wichtiges Kriterium, um im „Real Life“ klarzukommen. Denn verdammt viele Angelegenheiten des Real Life setzen u.U. ein hohes Maß an Geduld voraus.  Durch die von dir in den Himmel gelobte Echtzeit-E-Mailbearbeitung kommt die Geduld zu kurz. Es gibt keine Pufferzeit, um differenziert über E-Mails nachzudenken. Die E-Mail wird hier einfach nur „schnell“ konsumiert, also nebenbei und ohne Hirn abgearbeitet, sei es in der Straßenbahn, während dem Fußweg durch die belebte Innenstadt oder in einer anderen „Nebenbei-Situation“. Bevor man sich richtig mit einem Sachverhalt einer E-Mail auseinandersetzt, geht es auch schon „schnell“ weiter. Auf diese Weise lernt man weder, Geduld zu haben, noch lernt man, sich auf die „Essenz“ einer E-Mail und den damit verbundenen Tiefgang einzulassen. Und da die Kommunikation mit seinen Mitmenschen ein sehr primäres Unterfangen ist, kann man die eben genannten Effekte auch nicht herunterspielen. 



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Grundgedanke eines Smartphones eben eine elektronische Erweiterung meines selbst. Quasi MEINE digitalschnittstelle, die absolut IMMER dabei ist. .


  Ein Smartphone ersetzt mit seinem Navi das eigenständige interpretieren und lesen einer Landkarte und das Nachfragen bei Passanten, die einem gerade über den Weg laufen. Es ersetzt das eigene Nachdenken, den eigenen Einsatz des Gehirns. Du selbst lernst rein garnichts durch die Verwendung des Smartphone-Navis, es findet keinerlei Entwicklungsprozess in deinem Kopf statt. Du verlässt dich nur auf die Technik, frisst ihr aus der Hand, nimmst die Entscheidungen der Maschine als Wahrheit und korrekt hin. Du vertraust einem Gerät, das dir gegenüber niemals Vertrauen entgegenbringen kann.  Oft geben Leute einen Zielort ins Navi ein, der 100M vor Ihnen bereits ausführlichst beschildert ist. Was wäre, wenn du z.B. deine Traumfrau in einer Situation kennenlernst, in die du mit einem Navi nie geraten wärst?
Du musstl nichts selber machen, nur stupide in das Gerät eingeben. In deinem Gehirn bilden sich keine entsprechenden Verknüpfungen, es entwickelt sich hier rein garnichts weiter. Wenn aber etwas schief läuft, kannst du die Verantwortung auf die Maschine schieben, damit du (eigentlich lebenswichtige) Konsequenzen und Entscheidungen vermeiden kannst. Hier geht auch der Begriff „Konfrontation“ verloren, fürs Leben lernt man da nichts.



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> ich kann meine GPS position markieren, um anderen zu zeigen, wo ich gerade bin, ich kann über facebook mit zig kontakten kommunizieren, gruppenchats etc. (sowas ist einfach nur genial, wenn man z.B. auf nem größeren Fest ist, und mit unterschiedlichen Gruppen unterwegs ist.) Neben dem realen "Netz" durch Gespräche entsteht einfach so nebenbei ein virtuelles netz am selben Ort, das unabhängig von der Position der Menschen funktioniert. .


  Traurig, wenn sowas als „sinnvolles Feature“ gepriesen wird. Durch die GPS Markierung und Etablierung eines virtuellen Netzes, das parallel zum „echten“ Netz steht, wird doch alles berechenbar und vorhersehbar. Es entsteht kein Überraschungseffekt mehr, keine spontane Reaktion oder der prickelnde Moment, wenn man einen lieben Menschen auf dem Fest ZUFÄLLIG trifft. Alles wird kategorisiert und fremdgesteuert. Es gibt keine Kontraste, kein Unvorhergesehenes mehr. Das hat keinerlei Reiz! Was genau ist an einem Parallellnetz „genial“? Dass du, wenn dich eine Gruppe gerade ankotzt, sofort zur nächsten wechseln kannst? Dieser Grund wird zumindest in meinen Kreisen öfter mal genannt. Sowas fördert in keinster Weise die Sozialkompetenz. Allein Konsum, Unverbindlichkeit und die feige Vermeidung von Konsequenzen wären hier als Beigeschmack solchen Verhaltens zu nennen. Wenn Menschen oder Gruppen jederzeit mit einer „Reservegruppe“ ersetzbar sind, dann entsteht niemals ein soziales Geflecht, vielmehr soziale und geistige Armut. Dein tolles Smartphone ermöglicht es effizient, ein solches Szenario hervorzubringen und die Menschen im Grunde genommen immer weiter voneinander zu entfernen.



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> mit google Suche und Wikipedia und youtoube kann ich mir nahezu jede Information und jedes Wissen, das ich gerade brauche aneigenen. (man muss ne Krawatte neu binden, weis z.B. nicht auswendig, weis geht, youtube tutorial, nachmachen, fertig). .


  Das Thema Google möchte ich hier nur kurz anschneiden. Der Googlekonzern ist kein Wohltätigkeitsverein, sondern ein profitgeiler Datendealer. Die Nutzung von Googlediensten am Heim-PC war nicht lukrativ und flächendeckend genug, daher gibt es jetzt Android und die mobile Google-Suche. Damit der Konzern nicht nur zuhause, sondern überall seine Finger im Spiel haben kann. Google ist ein ultimativer Datenschutzsünder, genauso wie Facebook.
  Ein Youtube-Tutorial über das Krawattenbinden ist sicherlich in einer akuten Situation hilfreich. Da hörst du von mir keinen Widerspruch. Es ist aber psychologisch erwiesen, dass derartig aufgenommene „Lerninhalte“ speziell für Leute, die es niemals zuvor selber gemacht haben, genauso schnell wieder vergessen werden, wie sie konsumiert werden. Denn das Tutorial sieht man sich bestenfalls 2-3 mal hintereinander an, bis die Krawatte sitzt. Danach (höchstwahrscheinlich) nicht mehr, denn man braucht es ja erstmal nicht. Und einige Monate später bist du wieder in der Situation, eine Krawatte binden zu müssen? Da weiß eine Person, welche nicht gerade über die seltene Gabe des fotografischen Gedächtnisses verfügt garantiert nicht mehr, wie das damals, beim ersten Mal gemacht wurde à und WIEDER bist du abhängig von deiner Maschine, die dir dein Gedächtnis ersetzt. Wieder musst du auf Youtube zurückgreifen, um eine Krawatte zu binden. DU hast es dir nicht gemerkt. Du kannst es ohne deine Maschine nicht wiederholen. Weil du es nicht über längere Zeit selber geübt, selber ausprobiert, selber gemacht hast. Das gleiche gilt für Wikipediainhalte. Zum Thema „selber machen und lernen“ gibt es einen berühmten Satz von Konfuzius, den darfst du allerdings selber recherchieren. Unter der Voraussetzung, dass man ja eigentlich garnix lernen WILL, braucht man sich aber dann nicht wundern, wenn das irgendwann auf böse Art und Weise auf einen zurückkommt.




Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Wecker.
> Video, Foto und musik live an die Anlage oder den TV streamen. Den PC oder TV fernbedienen.
> Ersatz für TV-Zeitschrift, Zeitung, Magazine und Bücher. .


  Gut, vieles davon sehe ich ebenfalls als nützliches Feature an. Aber ein Ersatz für Bücher bzw. klassische Printmedien? Ein Display kann niemals den „Flair“ richtiger Papierseiten ersetzen. Außerdem ist ein Buch nicht an die -viel zu kurzen- Akkulaufzeiten von Smartphones oder generell an eine Energieversorgung gebunden. Es nimmt mehr Raum ein, ist aber unabhängiger.



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Es ist einfach unglaublich, wie mächtig und nützlich ein Smartphone ist. .


  Ja, ein Smartphone ist mächtig. Es beinhaltet extrem viele Möglichkeiten, sich nicht mehr selber um diverse Angelegenheiten kümmern zu müssen. Das eigene Gehirn verkümmert, der Benutzer verblödet durch seine eigene Passivität)(ähnlich der Volksseuche des 20. Jahrhunderts – dem TV) (siehe „Vorsicht Bildschirm“ und unzähligen anderen Publikationen von Manfred Spitzer)
  Ja, ein Smartphone ist nützlich. Es befriedigt den ungesunden Egoismus und das Prestige. Es ermöglicht stumpfen Massenkonsum und Massenverblendung. Den wahren Profit erhalten die Hersteller und Partner, die den Gewinn dazu verwenden, die Kunden noch mehr zu blenden und zu verblöden.



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Und ja, man kann es auch einfach ausschalten.... .


  Diese Aussage ist sowas von naiv. Auf eine besonders interessante Art kommt sie sogar beschwichtigend rüber. Nennen wir den Teufel mal beim Namen: Wer – zum Teufel – schaltet sein Smartphone regelmäßig und selbstständig aus? Die Ausnahmen, wenn man mal extrem genervt ist oder wenn das Gerät defekt oder längere Zeit unauffindbar ist, zählen hier nicht dazu. Es ist doch deinen Angaben nach so praktisch! Und so mächtig! Und so nützlich! Warum sollte man ein derart tolles Gerät abschalten wollen? Tatsächlich ist es so, dass tendenziell wenige bekennende Smartphonefreunde das Gerät einfach so abschalten. Das Teil ist aus, wenn der Akku leer ist und keine Stromverbindung möglich ist. Und sonst läuft es. Das ist nicht nur in meinen Kreisen so, sondern auch unzählige Umfragen und Studien belegen dies. 
  -------------------
  „Das mit den Smartphones ist halt einfach die Weiterentwicklung. Wenn Smartphones schlecht wären, würde es sie ja nicht geben.“  Das wird ja immer als Verteidigung Derjenigen verwendet, die jede (meist hart beworbene) Technikneuerung sofort und hirnlos annehmen.
  Ich habe nichts gegen Weiterentwicklung. Im Gegenteil. Aber was ist schon Weiterentwicklung, wenn diese IN DIE FALSCHE RICHTUNG geht? Jawohl, ich sehe die Momentane Richtung als FALSCH an. Denn wenn der momentane Trend so weitergeht, entfernen sich die Menschen immer mehr voneinander und sind – in jeder Lebenslage -  nur noch über Technologie fähig, mit anderen zu interagieren. Das kanns einfach nicht sein. Das ist Abhängigkeit in Höchstform. Zwar tue ich gerade das gleiche: Ich greife auf Technologie zurück, um euch diesen Kommentar zu präsentieren. Aber wer differenziert denken kann, der weiß, dass dieser Fakt in eine völlig andere Diskussion gehört, die im Rahmen dieser Smartphonethematik absolut fehl am Platz ist. Also bitte erspart mir das entsprechende Gesülze. 
  Ich bezeichne mich selbst als Technikbegeistert. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass ich JEDE neue Technik für gut heißen muss, um diesen „Titel“ tragen zu dürfen. Ich zeichne mich vielmehr dadurch als Technikbegeisterter aus, indem ich die Spreu vom Weizen trennen kann und für mich unnötiges (also z.B. Smartphones) nicht benutze. Ein Begeisterter muss nicht zwangsläufig ein Ja-zu-allem-Sager sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2011)

Jeder der sich so ein Teil kauft hat sich sicherlich im Vorfeld informiert ( hoffe ich doch wenigstens ), und soll es so nutzen wie er mag. Ich persönlich liebe es mehr ein reales Gegenüber zu haben und beruflich ist vieles nicht nötig


----------



## der_flamur (15. August 2011)

Mein 1. Smartphone hab ich "zusammengespart" und das war ein Acer Neotouch mit Windows Mobile 6.5. Und was macht ein Schüler mit 14 Jahren? Er informiert sich natürlich bestens. Genau das Gegenteil war bei mir der Fall. Tja im jungen Alter muss man eben lernen, wie man 400€ nicht unnötig verballert. Wo ich dieses Smartphone mit dem iPhone verglichen hab, dachte ich mir so: "Warum hast du Vollidiot nicht noch mehr Geld gespart?" Tatsächlich war ich sowas von enttäuscht, dass ich eigentlich kein Smartphone mehr haben *WOLLTE*. Ich betone auf wollte^^

Knapp 1,5 Jahre sind nun vergangen, gab es endlich auch für Prepaidnutzer ne Internetflatoption für 10€/Monat. Ich habe mich dann umentschieden, dass ich mein S200 verkaufe und für 300€ ein vernünftiges Smartphone kaufe. Und da fiel die Wahl schwierig: SGS, Samsung Ominia 7, HTC HD7 oder das HTC Desire. Da ich sehr gerne eigentlich ein Desire HD haben wollte, aber so viel Geld nicht noch einmal ausgeben wollte, habe ich mich letztendlich für das HD7 entschieden. Von der Größe unterscheiden sie sich genau 0, aber das OS mit Win Phone 7 und Andorid ist natürlich interessant. 
Gleich beim Auspacken, sofort ein viel hochwertigerer Eindruck. Windows Phone lässt sich teils sogar geschmeidiger bedienen als das iPhone, gut durchdachtes System. Ich besitze es jetzt 1 Monat und habe es nie bereut, dieses Handy zu kaufen.

Es kommt immer darauf an, was man für ein Smarphone kauft. Man sollte sich immer schlau machen - und wer Prepaid hat, muss sich nicht zwingend einen Vertrag abschließen. Mittlerweile bieten viele Mobilfunkanbieter gute und billige Tarife an (inkl Flatoptionen fürs Internet). Sowas ist nicht lebensnotwendig, aber eine teils sehr sinnvolle Ergänzung (z.B. in der Schule einen mobilen Brockhaus dabei zu haben oder mal kurz Wikipedia aufrufen oder oder oder^^).


----------



## ChaoZ (15. August 2011)

Ich habe mit dem theoretisch tollen iPod Touch 3G 8GB einen tollen MP3/Multimedia Player mit Internet etc und zum telefonieren ein Samsung SGH-F480. Wird allerdings in naher Zukunft beides durch ein HTC Desire Z ersetzt. Mir gefällt Android, der Stil und die Bedienung und das ist ein Grund warum ich ein Smartphone möchte.


----------



## borni (15. August 2011)

@rizar

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht in die Politik zu gehen? Da wird auch viel geredet und am Ende wurde doch nicht gesagt.


----------



## Dark Messiah (15. August 2011)

borni schrieb:


> @rizar
> 
> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht in die Politik zu gehen? Da wird auch viel geredet und am Ende wurde doch nicht gesagt.


 omfg, das dachte ich auch als ich seinen post gelesen habe! hören wir auf auto zu fahren, fahrrad fahren trainiert die beine. schaltet den pc aus und geht in die bücherei oder die videothek oder spielt ein brettspiel. halt, nein, dabei wird oft plastik verwendet und das erhöht den CO2 ausstoß.. mein gott man kann alles schlecht machen wenn man will. und soziale kontakte kann man auch trotzdem noch pflegen und was die sache mit dem selbstständigen denken anbelangt, das gehirn kommt noch oft genug zum einsatz, zb in der schule oder bei der arbeit. wir werden nicht gleich alle seelenlose zombies, nur weil wir ein noch funktionaleres handy dabei haben..


----------



## Rayken (15. August 2011)

"_Natürlich reizt es mich trotzdem, ständig Zugriff auf das Internet  oder E-Mails zu haben. Es ist sicher nur eine Frage der Zeit, dass ich  mir auch den Luxus Smartphone leiste, doch erste Versuche, mich darüber  zu informieren, sind bisher an der mäßigen Qualität der verfügbaren  Online- und Print-Medien gescheitert. Ich brauche wahrscheinlich eher  eine Art PC Games Hardware, die sich dem Thema annimmt - Technik  verständlich erklärt, mit dem Blick aufs Wesentliche"

Hmm.. wie wärs den mit der Connect

http://www.connect.de/ da werden sie eventuell geholfen
Ich empfehle aber zu einigen Themen manchmal das Printmedium
_


----------



## Sumpfig (15. August 2011)

Ich brauche auch kein Smartphone. Mein altes V8 passt gut in die Hosentasche und in den 2 Stunden S-Bahn täglich hab ich die Stöpsel von meinem iPod im Ohr damit ich meine Ruhe hab und ungestört lesen kann (in einem Buch aus Papier).
Meine Frau hat iPhone, iPod, iPad und MacBook. Naja die redet auch mehr als ich...

Wers beruflich braucht (arme Sau) oder es gerne haben will (warum auch immer), der darf das. Mir schnuppe.

Hab PC im Büro, PC im 'Arbeits'zimmer, PC im Wohnzimmer und PC im Schlafzimmer (arbeit, zocken, filme, filme), das reicht mir.


----------



## Genghis99 (15. August 2011)

Wozu brauch ich ein SmP ? Ich brauche es nicht.

Dieser Wahn, ständig verfügbar, Erreichbar zu sein - SMS, Mail, WEB - Vielleicht bin ich Alt, aber man kann sich auch Einbilden, dass ....

Vielleicht sag ichs so :
*Wenn  du mit Mamas Essen groß geworden bist, Fahrrad ohne Helm gefahren bist.  Ohrfeigen kassiert hast wenn du frech warst, nen Fernseher mit 3  Kanälen hattest und zum Umschalten aufstehen musstest, Kassetten mit  Bleistiften aufgespult hast, Geschäfte sonntags zu hatten, du nie am  Telefon gefragt wurdest "wo bist du ??" weils kein Handy gab, dann hast du trotz allem überlebt.*


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. August 2011)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sag ichs so :
> *Wenn  du mit Mamas Essen groß geworden bist, Fahrrad ohne Helm gefahren bist.  Ohrfeigen kassiert hast wenn du frech warst, nen Fernseher mit 3  Kanälen hattest und zum Umschalten aufstehen musstest, Kassetten mit  Bleistiften aufgespult hast, Geschäfte sonntags zu hatten, du nie am  Telefon gefragt wurdest "wo bist du ??" weils kein Handy gab, dann hast du trotz allem überlebt.*


 
Man kann auch in einer Höle leben und sich von Beeren ernähren. Wie erstrebenswert das ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Technischer Fortschritt setzt sich durch. Ob man alles haben muss oder nicht sollte jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## DannyL (15. August 2011)

Ich habe ein iPhone 4 und trotz dessen eine Handy-Rechnung von 3-6 Euro im Monat inkl. Internet-Flatrate. Ich denke, dass steht keineswegs im Widerspruch. Dazu bin ich noch ungebunden, da ich keine feste Vertragslaufzeit habe.

Zumal ich noch zugeben muss, dass ich an Orten, an denen ich mich länger als eine halbe Stunde aufhalte im Regelfall auch WLAN habe, was das Benutzen von Internet am Smartphone komfortabler macht. Denn egal wie es dann außerhalb der WLAN-APs ist, die Netzabdeckung der 2 größten Mobilfunker lässt mit UMTS sehr zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2011)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Im übertragenen Sinne zieht sich das durch sämtliche dinge, die man mit nem Smartphone macht. Es funktioniert besser.



So?
Also in der Rubrik "in der Hosentasche stecken" verliert bis auf weiteres jedes Smartphone gegen mein 6-7 Jahre altes D510 (selbst das finde ich schon verbesserungswürdig) und das tut mein Handy nunmal wesentlich häufiger, als genutzt zu werden.
"Einhändig blind bedienen" ist auch nicht unbedingt eine Stärke von Smartphones.




GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was hat der Prozessor in dem Artikel zu suchen? Undercover Werbung?


 
Aufrüstpläne


----------



## cuthbert (15. August 2011)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Der Grundgedanke, den Smarphone"muffel" haben ist IMHO etwas altbacken, wenn man das so sagen will. Z.B. E-Mails checken. Ja, man überprüft sie manuell am PC, zu bestimmten Zeiten. Beim Smartphone wird aber wohl niemand seine E-Mails prüfen, indem er drei mal am Tag die E-Mail app öffnet. Nein, man bekommt ne PushNachricht bzw. Meldung, dass ne neue E-Mail eingegangen ist, und die wird dann auch direkt angezeigt. Alternativ einfach nur ein Icon das anzeigt, wie viele E-Mails ungelesen sind.


 Schon mal was von Thunderbird oder meinetwegen auch Outlook gehört? Bequemer kann man Emails nicht abrufen. Natürlich finde ich es nett, dass mir mein Smartphone überall anzeigt, dass neue Mails angekommen sind. Aber wenn ich die Wahl habe (also wenn ich zu Hause oder auf Arbeit bin), dann lese und beantworte ich Emails doch noch wesentlich schneller und komfortabler am Rechner mit einem Email-Programm. Das macht man auch nur einmal auf und lässt es immer laufen. Die Email App auf dem Smartphone macht quasi nichts anderes, sie ist auch immer aktiv, nur siehst du es da nicht in einer Taskleiste. Wenn neue Nachrichten eintrudeln, bekommt man am PC ebenfalls einen Hinweis und wenn man einen IMAP-Account hat, das ganze auch in Echtzeit. 

@topic: Ich hab auch lange überlegt, ob ich mir ein Smartphone holen soll. Aber da ich ein gutes Angebot gefunden habe (Motorola Defy für 1€ und 24x11€ inkl Datenflat), hab ich es mir doch gegönnt. Das ist zwar sicher nicht das beste Smartphone (wenn auch eins der robustesten^^), aber mir reicht es. Ich kann alles damit machen, was ich auch mit einem teureren Gerät machen würde (Email, Browsen, Musik, Navi, Filme, Spiele, Nachrichten, Chat, Mobiler Datenspeicher mit Samba Schnittstelle...). Letztendlich ist das ganze aber wirklich nur ein Luxus, mit dem PC geht das ja auch alles und meiner Meinung nach auch viel bequemer. 

Zum Telefonieren benutze ich weiter mein altes Handy inkl günstiger Prepaid Karte , was nochmal verdeutlicht, dass es einfach nur ein Extra-Gadget ist. Vorher habe ich die oben genannten Tätigkeiten halt nur an nem Rechner machen können, jetzt eben auch zwischendurch beim Zugfahren oder sonst wo. Aber ich möchte es nicht mehr missen, besonders nett ist die Navi-Funktion, wenn man in einem fremden Ort unterwegs ist. 

Einen 30-50€ Vertrag hätte ich niemals abgeschlossen. So viel ist mir der Luxus dann auch nicht wert, aber 11€ im Monat.. Warum nicht? Das juckt mich selbst mit Studenteneinkommen nicht.


----------



## Sorehead (15. August 2011)

Ich besitze und benutze zwar ein Smartphone im Alltag, aber folgender Text brachte   mich nicht nur zum schmunzeln, sondern auch zum nachdenken:
Why I Would Rather Be a Smoker Than an iPhone User



> You can live off the grid and the cancer sticks still work. Anonymous  can't steal your nicotine password, and Apple can't use your cigarette's  GPS to track you. Your Marlboro never demands you download an update.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. August 2011)

Wenn es aber ein Bericht von Lars wird landet egal welches Handy beim iPhone


----------



## violinista7000 (15. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Einhändig blind bedienen" ist auch nicht unbedingt eine Stärke von Smartphones.



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, mein N8 kann ich unmöglich beim Autofahren bedienen, denn da muss ich weg gucken, weil ich keine spürbare Rückmeldung habe.


----------



## Falk (15. August 2011)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, mein N8 kann ich unmöglich beim Autofahren bedienen, denn da muss ich weg gucken, weil ich keine spürbare Rückmeldung habe.


 
Abgesehen davon, dass du kein Smartphone beim Autofahren bedienen darfst, ist das sicherlich ein Nachteil. Wenn ich wollte würde ich wahrscheinlich auch ohne Smartphone auskommen - aber wenn man erstmal damit angefangen hat gibt es praktisch kein zurück


----------



## snake22 (15. August 2011)

Ich genieße derzeit ebenfalls noch monatliche Wertkartenkosten in der Höhe von etwa 2 Euro mit meinem SonyEricsson K800i. Top Handy, kann alles, was ich derzeit brauche/haben will (war das erste Handy, das das geschafft hat, war vorher von diversen Nokias, Samsungs und einem billigeren SonyEricsson immer enttäuscht in einzelnen Punkten), vor allem die Schnappschussqualität ist nach all den Jahren immer noch ziemlich gut, auch wenn es mittlerweile natürlich besseres gibt. Und für mich sehr wichtig: Akkulaufzeit von durchgehend 8 Tagen ist absolut kein Problem trotz ein paar Minuten telefonieren und Fotos machen. Das schafft kein Smartphone.

Mal schauen, wie lange mein geliebtes SonyEricsson noch hält und was dann kommt, wird dann wahrscheinlich doch irgendwie auf ein Android-Smartphone hinauslaufen kann ich mir vorstellen...


----------



## 0815klimshuck (15. August 2011)

Privat nen SE X10 mit Callya Karte , max. 15€ im Monat 
Beruflich nen LG Optimus 3D  mit koplett flat 59€  zahlt mein Chef  

und das LD 3D hat nen AUTO Modus , dann sind 6 Riesen tasten auf dem Display 

ich will nicht mehr OHNE


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. August 2011)

IPhone 3G S was ich total hasse als Geschäftshandy und ein Nokia 6600 für Privat und seit ich das 6600 habe hat mich das noch nie so aufgereckt wie das iPhone.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (15. August 2011)

Ich habe bis jetzt in meinem Leben mehr Autos gekauft als Handys: Autos - 5, Handys - 1. Das Handy kam 2006 und funktioniert noch. Es ist ein Nokia 6630 und hat mehr Funktionen als ich je gebrauchen kann. Solange es funktioniert, kommt auch kein anderes - schon gar nicht ein Smartphone. Diese Dinge halte ich persönlich für sinnlosesten und überteuerten Schrott des Jahrhunderts. Ich werde dauernd von meinem Mobilfunkanbieter dazu gedrängt mir ein Smartphone zuzulegen, aber da können die genau so gut zu einer Mauer reden.


----------



## KrHome (15. August 2011)

chrisfreakxxx schrieb:


> Musik: dafür tut's auch ein 0815 MP3 Player.
> Foddos/Cam: (fast) jede "Billig"-Diggicam schießt bessere Bilder als nen Smartphone.
> Wenn´s drum geht, dass man telefonieren will, brauchts kein Smartphone


Ja genau und dafür brauche ich dann 3 Geräte.  Genau das meinte ich: Ein modernes Telefon ersetzt das alles in akzeptabler Qualität.

Ein 08/15 mp3 Player kommt nicht im Ansatz an ein Android Smartphone mit PowerAMP heran (da muss man schon tiefer in die Tasche greifen, ergo kann man gleich nen Smartphone kaufen) und eine billige Digicam brauche ich nicht. Entweder ich mache Schnappschüsse, dann reicht das Telefon oder ich fotografiere, dann hole ich die DSLR aus'm Schrank. 

Btw.: SMS ohne QWERTZ-Bildschirmtastatur will ich mir heute auch nicht mehr vorstellen.


----------



## kastenbroetchen (16. August 2011)

Warum ich kein smartphone habe....!

schöne überschrift, ...aber die begründung ist meiner meinung nach die schlechteste die ich je gehört habe. Ja es ist teuer, ....und dies kann auch ein grund sein sich keins zukaufen!
Viel wichtiger ist aber was es mit den menschen macht, was der preis dafür ist, immer online zu sein, immer mit anderen leuten in kontakt zustehen. Ich kenne menschen 
die sind so an ihr smartphone, z.b. durch facebook, gekoppelt das es fast unmöglich ist mit ihnen zweisamkeit zuerfahren. 
Der gedanke etwas zu verpassen wird durch die möglichkeit immer ins netzt gehen zu können gestärkt.

ich will kein smartphone weil ich nicht diesem wahn verfallen will das mails, kleine nahrichten oder ähnliches mir so wichtig werden das ich das hier und jetzt nicht mehr wahrnehemen kann.

auch wenn es gemein ist, aber ich finde diesen artikel echt .... .... wie sag ich es nur, ... ... ... banal und nicht werd als kolumne bezeichnet zu werden! Man sollte sich mit diesem thema kritisch 
auseinandersetzen und die positiven wie auch die negativen möglichkeiten durchdenken. 

p.s. es gibt im internet genug tests für handys, .....In bezug auf technik und auch spiele, ....ich weiß das da ich mich selbst mal einwenig belsen habe, z.b. werden auf 4players handspiele getestet!
p.s.s. ich bin mir allerdings bewusst das ein smartphone auch nützlich sein kann...
naja egal, .....vielleicht rege ich mich einfach zuviel auf, jeder kann ja schreiben was er will!

schönen abend noch!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. August 2011)

Ich habe auch ein iPhone und dort habe ich nicht mal ein E-Mail Account eingerichtet. Habe zwar ICQ und PCGHX App drauf aber dass schreiben, Kopieren, Editieren und formatieren geht so umständlich das ich diese Apps kaum benutze. Im großen und ganzen Benutze ich das iPhone generell nicht als Handy oder Mobiles Nanotablet sondern als sehr teuren iPod Touch  Ab und zu höre ich via EDGE (mit UMTS hält der Akku ja nicht mal 2 Tage wenn überhaupt) Web Radio. Das iPhone hat ja kein FM Empfänger ... aber so macht sich die Internet "Flatrate" bezahlt.


----------



## Ahab (16. August 2011)

So eine Smartphone Zeitung würde ich mir auch wünschen!  Was man so im Internet liest, ist ja doch oft sehr lückenhaft und auch nicht immer objektiv. Ich habe mal vor längerer Zeit eine Handy Zeitschrift gekauft, die war ganz ok aber das ist ewig her. 

ALSO: PRO SMARTPHONE FORMAT! AHAB IST DAFÜR!


----------



## Z28LET (16. August 2011)

Ich hatte mir mal letztes Jahr einige Ausgaben der "connect" (die Normale) gekauft.
Vielleicht ist sowas ja empfehlenswert?


----------



## Ahab (16. August 2011)

Naja...  Connect für Smartphones ist wie Chip für Hardware find ich.


----------



## Z28LET (16. August 2011)

Was besseres hatte ich am Kiosk seinerzeit auch nicht gefunden. 

Februar will ich dann auf dem aktuellen Stand in sachen Smartphone sein, da kommt ein neuer Vertrag ins Haus und mein erstes Smartphone.
Zumindest strebe ich eins an.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. August 2011)

Für was gibt es Internet Berichte? In Sachen iPhone gibt es scheinbar aber KEIN Bericht der das iPhone neutral als Smartphone und nicht als das Maß aller Dinge hin stellt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. August 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Für was gibt es Internet Berichte? In Sachen iPhone gibt es scheinbar aber KEIN Bericht der das iPhone neutral als Smartphone und nicht als das Maß aller Dinge hin stellt.


 
Vielleicht weil es relativ viele zufriedene Benutzer gibt, für die es dann das Maß aller Dinge ist?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil es relativ viele zufriedene Benutzer gibt, für die es dann das Maß aller Dinge ist?


 Ich nenne es eher "eine Silberne Apple Brille auf haben" (Abgeleitet von der Sprichwörtlichen "Rosa Brille" - Die alles schön sehen lässt) Wenn ich Lobpreisungen und Liebeshymnen hören will gehe ich Sonntags in die Kirche und will so was maximal in einem Fazit eines Berichtes lesen und nicht durchweg in einem Bericht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. August 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Ich nenne es eher "eine Silberne Apple Brille auf haben" (Abgeleitet von der Sprichwörtlichen "Rosa Brille" - Die alles schön sehen lässt) Wenn ich Lobpreisungen und Liebeshymnen hören will gehe ich Sonntags in die Kirche und will so was maximal in einem Fazit eines Berichtes lesen und nicht durchweg in einem Bericht.


 
Klar kann man jedem zufriedenen Benutzer vorwerfen das er nur zufrieden ist weil er es sich einbildet. Bringt nur nichts.

Ich z.B. habe mich über Smartphone Nutzer lustig gemacht, bis ich 2007 hier auf der Seite einen Test vom iPod Touch gesehen hatte war ich vom Konzept hin und weg und habe mir vor dem deutschen Verkaufsstart schnell ein iPhone aus den USA besorgt. Seither habe ich alle Generationswechsel mitgemacht und bin hoch zufrieden. Suxessive haben wir in den letzten Jahren auch im Büro iPhones eingeführt und damit fast alle Blackberrys und "Schulhofhandys" (Nokia, Motorolla, ...) ersetzt.

Insofern sehe ich das Apple-Brille-Argument als simple Verunglipfungstaktik für Apple und deren Nutzer. Ist eine peinliche Argumentationsstrategie aber offensichtlich nicht peinlich genug, das sie nicht immer wieder von dem ein oder anderen "Spezialist" angewendet wird.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Klar kann man jedem zufriedenen Benutzer vorwerfen das er nur zufrieden ist weil er es sich einbildet. Bringt nur nichts.
> 
> Ich z.B. habe mich über Smartphone Nutzer lustig gemacht, bis ich 2007 hier auf der Seite einen Test vom iPod Touch gesehen hatte war ich vom Konzept hin und weg und habe mir vor dem deutschen Verkaufsstart schnell ein iPhone aus den USA besorgt. Seither habe ich alle Generationswechsel mitgemacht und bin hoch zufrieden. Suxessive haben wir in den letzten Jahren auch im Büro iPhones eingeführt und damit fast alle Blackberrys und "Schulhofhandys" (Nokia, Motorolla, ...) ersetzt.
> 
> Insofern sehe ich das Apple-Brille-Argument als simple Verunglipfungstaktik für Apple und deren Nutzer. Ist eine peinliche Argumentationsstrategie aber offensichtlich nicht peinlich genug, das sie nicht immer wieder von dem ein oder anderen "Spezialist" angewendet wird.


 Ich habe ehrlich gesagt kein Bock meine Meinung nun für wirklich jeden aufzutrösseln damit es selbst das Haustier verstehen würde. Was ich will ist schlicht und einfach einen Neutralen trockenen Bericht ohne das der Bericht über Seiten wie das Memo von Intel für den Intel Reseller Day klingt. Kann ich als jemand der NUR Informationen will und brauch nicht erwarten das ich neutral und gut Informiert werde? Scheinbar nicht oder? Als kleine Beispiele damit es das Haustier doch noch versteht:

"Der Prozessor (PC basierend) ist wirklich schnell!" - Ja Respekt ... WAS heißt schnell? Kann ich in der Zeit wo CPU arbeitet noch eine Familie gründen oder reicht ein Augenschlag? Und was mich besonders nervt ist die komplett fehlenden Eckdaten wie Geschwindigkeit (MHz/ GHz), Cache, Sockel, ... 

"Das iPhone ist einfach nur geil" - Also kann ich meine Freundin in die Tonne treten??? Mit "einfach nur geil" Kann ICH nichts anfangen. Tut mir echt sorry.

"Das iPhone hält wirklich sehr lange" - Wenn es aus ist sollte der Satz wohl Enden den bei mir hält das Gerät nicht mal 1,5Tage im 3G Betrieb und da liegt es einfach nur herum. Das 6310 hielt 3 Wochen 

"Die Qualität vom SGS 2 reichen nicht an das iPhone heran" - Was interessiert mich in einem Bericht ZUM SGS2 das iPhone????????????? Ich bekomme von meinem Mercedes Benz Vertragspartner auch nicht gesagt "Der Mercedes Benz E Diesel schnurrt wie ein Golf" Der wer schneller Weg vom Autohaus als ich hinein und hinaus laufen kann. 

"Die Michelin Reifen sind billiger und besser aber Bridgestone hat das bessere Design" - Ich würde zu dem Verkäufer sagen das ich einen anderen Verkäufer haben möchte, ICH WILL den fetten Michelin Mann auf meine Reifen sehen und da ist mir das Design von Bridgestone gehörig egal. 

 ... die persönliche Meinung interessiert mich einen feuchten Furz wenn ich mich vorher schon entschieden habe oder wen ich einfach nur *Informationen* über ein Produkt suche die weiter gehen als nur "einfach geil", "wirklich schnell", ... damit kann ich nichts Anfangen. Von mir aus können die Leute in ihrem Fazit schreiben wie Feucht Sie werden wenn Sie ihr Smartphone bedienen. Aber wenn der ganze Bericht klingt, wie gesagt, wie eine Sendung auf QVC und Co nervt mich das einfach. Ich will einfach einen neutralen Bericht haben. Und dem gibt es beim Thema Apple sehr selten!


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. August 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> "Die Qualität vom SGS 2 reichen nicht an das iPhone heran" - Was interessiert mich in einem Bericht ZUM SGS2 das iPhone????????????? Ich bekomme von meinem Mercedes Benz Vertragspartner auch nicht gesagt "Der Mercedes Benz E Diesel schnurrt wie ein Golf" Der wer schneller Weg vom Autohaus als ich hinein und hinaus laufen kann.
> 
> Was ich damit sagen möchte ist ... die persönliche Meinung interessiert mich einen feuchten Furz wenn ich mich vorher schon entschieden habe oder wen ich einfach nur Informationen über ein Produkt suche die weiter gehen als nur "einfach geil", "wirklich schnell", ... damit kann ich nichts Anfangen der mit. Von mir aus können die Leute in ihrem Fazit schreiben wie Feucht Sie werden wenn Sie ihr Smartphone bedienen. Aber wenn der ganze Bericht klingt, wie gesagt, wie eine Sendung auf QVC und Co nervt mich das einfach. Ich will einfach einen neutralen Bericht haben. Und dem gibt es beim Thema Apple sehr selten!


 
Wenn du persönlich (voreingenommen) an einen Test heran gehst, ist es klar das der Blick nach links und rechts zu ggfs. in Teilbereichen besseren Produkten nervt. Da man ja sich sonst eingestehen muss das das Objekt der Begierde doch nicht das non plus Ultra ist. Wenn man aber hingegen tatsächlich unvoreingenommen Tests lesen will, ist es nur erfreulich darauf hingewiesen zu werden was wer ggfs. besser macht.

Sprich wenn ich einen Test von irgendeinem Auto lese finde ich es sachlich absolut richtig daruf hinzuweisen was wer besser oder schlechter macht, damit ich weiß wie ich das Produkt einzuordnen habe.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du persönlich (voreingenommen) an einen Test heran gehst, ist es klar das der Blick nach links und rechts zu ggfs. in Teilbereichen besseren Produkten nervt. Da man ja sich sonst eingestehen muss das das Objekt der Begierde doch nicht das non plus Ultra ist. Wenn man aber hingegen tatsächlich unvoreingenommen Tests lesen will, ist es nur erfreulich darauf hingewiesen zu werden was wer ggfs. besser macht.
> 
> Sprich wenn ich einen Test von irgendeinem Auto lese finde ich es sachlich absolut richtig daruf hinzuweisen was wer besser oder schlechter macht, damit ich weiß wie ich das Produkt einzuordnen habe.


 Dann haben wir beide völlig verschiedene Ansichten  Wenn ich wie in meinem Beispiel zu Mercedes Benz gehe will ich keine Vergleiche von anderen Herstellern haben. Ich kann, muss aber nicht, nach der persönlichen Meinung fragen. Aber wie du schon sagtest ... wenn man sich schon auf ein Produkt fest gelegt hat sieht man Vergleiche mit anderen Produkten etwas Kritischer entgegen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. August 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Dann haben wir beide völlig verschiedene Ansichten  Wenn ich wie in meinem Beispiel zu Mercedes Benz gehe will ich keine Vergleiche von anderen Herstellern haben.



1. Da hast du recht.
2. Ich dachte wir reden hier von Tests auf irgendwelchen Internetseiten und nicht auf den Herstellerseiten. Sprich ich wußte nicht das Samsung selbst seine Produkte mit Appleprodukten vergleicht. Mein Fehler.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Ich habe ehrlich gesagt kein Bock meine Meinung nun für wirklich jeden aufzutrösseln damit es selbst das Haustier verstehen würde.



Machst du aber 



> Was ich will ist schlicht und einfach einen Neutralen trockenen Bericht ohne das der Bericht über Seiten wie das Memo von Intel für den Intel Reseller Day klingt.



Solange du die Objektivität eines Berichtes danach beurteilst, was deiner subjektiven Meinung nach in ihm stehen sollte, wird es schwer.



> "Der Prozessor (PC basierend) ist wirklich schnell!" - Ja Respekt ... WAS heißt schnell? Kann ich in der Zeit wo CPU arbeitet noch eine Familie gründen oder reicht ein Augenschlag? Und was mich besonders nervt ist die komplett fehlenden Eckdaten wie Geschwindigkeit (MHz/ GHz), Cache, Sockel, ...



Tjo - und was würden dir diese Eckdaten (die dir Wikipedia in 0,2 Sekunden ausspuckt) dann sagen, solange du nicht weißt, wieviel Leistung die verwendete Software eigentlich benötigt? Eben: Nichts. In einem Smartphone-Test geht es nunmal darum, was das Ding im Alltag leistet.



> "Das iPhone hält wirklich sehr lange"



Ich weiß nicht, wieviele Millisekunden du in die Recherche nach Tests investiert hast - aber es gibt tonnenweise Tests, die so etwas wie die Akkuausdauer in Zahlen angeben.



> "Die Qualität vom SGS 2 reichen nicht an das iPhone heran" - Was interessiert mich in einem Bericht ZUM SGS2 das iPhone????????????? Ich bekomme von meinem Mercedes Benz Vertragspartner auch nicht gesagt "Der Mercedes Benz E Diesel schnurrt wie ein Golf" Der wer schneller Weg vom Autohaus als ich hinein und hinaus laufen kann.



Fragst du jetzt nach objektiven Testvergleichen oder nach den Aussagen eines Verkäufers? Ich bin zuversichtlich, wenn du einen Mercedes Verkäufer Apple-Store-Mitarbeiter nach den Vorzügen des iPhones fragst, kommen soche Vergleiche nicht.


----------



## snake22 (26. August 2011)

Meine persönliche Einschätzung als Nicht-Smartphone-User, der aber sehr stark von verschiedenen Smartphone-Usern umgeben ist:

Ich glaube am aktuellen Smartphonemarkt gibt es rosarote Brillen wie an keinem anderen Markt.
Vor allem natürlich bei den Applejüngern, die nichts über ihr iPhone kommen lassen und gar nichts von Konkurrenzprodukten hören wollen.
Natürlich gibt es solche auch bei den anderen Herstellern, wobei da die treue Anhängerschaft bei weitem nicht so groß ist, ein iPhone-User kauft sich zu einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit nachher in neues iPhone ohne wirklich objektiv zu vergleichen. Ein iPhone ist halt einfach "geil" und ein Statussymbol.

Bei Blackberry- und Nokia-Usern, von denen es bei weitem nicht so viele gibt, sehe ich das teilweise auch, dass sie dabei bleiben möchten, wobei die Nokia-User in Zukunft ein kleines Problem haben werden nachdem Nokia auf Windows Phone 7 umgesattelt ist.

Android-User sind meiner Beobachtung nach schon mal offener (nicht alle natürlich) bei der Herstellerauswahl, da eben kein Hersteller ein Monopol auf das Android-OS hat.
Damit meine ich, bei meinen Bekannten gibt es oft die Einstellung "einmal iPhone, immer iPhone", aber kein einziger hat zum Beispiel die Einstellung "einmal Samsung Galaxy, immer Samsung Galaxy", trotz extremer Zufriedenheit damit.


Für mich selbst kommt ein Smartphone sicherlich nicht in Frage, bis es mal ordentliche Akkulaufzeiten gibt. 3 Tage sind nicht supertoll und lange, die meisten muss man überhaupt jede Nacht aufladen. Eine Woche Standbyzeit inkl. einigen Minuten telefonieren (ja, ich bin Wertkartenuser ohne 2000 Freiminuten, ich unterhalte mich lieber persönlich oder bei Entfernung über Chat *g*), SMS schicken, Fotos schießen und vielleicht ein bisschen herumspielen sind absolutes Minimum für mich, mein SonyEricsson K800i schafft nach einigen Jahren immer noch locker 8 Tage durchgehend eingeschalten sein mit eben diesem Nutzungsprofil.

Für mich muss ein Handy einfach verfügbar sein wenn ich es mal wirklich brauche, aber ich bin nicht interessiert an herumgespiele den ganzen Tag. Auch ein einwöchiger Urlaub soll ohne Ladegerät kein Problem sein.


----------



## Uziflator (21. September 2011)

Intresse ist vorhanden, aber was soll ich damit? Wenn ich im Zug etc. sitze lese ich lieber ein Buch anstatt mich mit E-mails und so abzuplagen. Ein stink normales Handy reicht mir da


----------



## skyw8lk3r (21. September 2011)

ich find smartphones auch super 

bin in letzter zeit bisschen rumgereist, amsterdam, frankfurt, münchen usw. und da ist son ding echt klasse, um sich zum beispiel durch die stadt zu navigieren oder irgendwas in der nähe zu suchen (mcdonalds oder ähnliches).

ich hab auch nicht immer ne kamera dabei, ob nun handknipse oder spiegelreflex und die cam von "smartphone" reicht aus für schnappschüsse.
gut mp3 player nutze ich nicht da mir die kapzität zu klein ist...da schägt sich mein ipod classic mit 160 gb einfach besser 


gut die preise in den verträgen sind natürlich teilweise ganz deftig. aber es muss ja nicht immer nen vertrag sein, bei prepaid karten werden ja auch inet flats angeboten.

ne richtige sms hab ich schon lange nicht mehr geschrieben, da greif ich auf whatsapp zurück, das programm haben meine besten freunde auch und dann läuft das übers inet und klappt auch super 


von mir aus soll doch jeder von mir denken das ich jeden trend nachgehen muss oder was weiß ich was aber ich will mein smartphone nich mehr vermissen


----------



## Russel Grow (1. Oktober 2011)

Dark Messiah schrieb:


> omfg, das dachte ich auch als ich seinen post gelesen habe! hören wir auf auto zu fahren, fahrrad fahren trainiert die beine. schaltet den pc aus und geht in die bücherei oder die videothek oder spielt ein brettspiel. halt, nein, dabei wird oft plastik verwendet und das erhöht den CO2 ausstoß.. mein gott man kann alles schlecht machen wenn man will. und soziale kontakte kann man auch trotzdem noch pflegen und was die sache mit dem selbstständigen denken anbelangt, das gehirn kommt noch oft genug zum einsatz, zb in der schule oder bei der arbeit. wir werden nicht gleich alle seelenlose zombies, nur weil wir ein noch funktionaleres handy dabei haben..


 Ich weiß der Thread ist uralt aber, RiZar hat absolut recht. Und es ist der Wahnsinn was, wieviel und vor allem wie er das auzudrücken weiß, einfach klasse.
*
*


----------

